# GKN Underground Goodliness !! PIC HEAVY !!



## fluffy5518 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all !! In true " waiting for a bus tradition " you hear nothing from me for ages and then two posts turn up one behind the other. To be fair this is a report from late March !! What an explore this baby was (is) down there for over 4 hours and probably need to go back another couple of times to see it all !! There are miles of filthy, stinky, crusty, chemical soaked tunnels here !! OH YES !! OH YES !! Anyway this was done in the company of Godzy and Oldage ( with a quick bump into Engineer and Derelict UK !!) Many thanks to Mookster who gave us the Gen and even guided us by mobile phone during our COMEDY ENTRY !!! GKN or Guest Keen and Nettlefolds to give the full name were (are) manufacturers of Screws and fasteners and we think that this site at Smethwick was abandoned sometime in the mid to late 1990's.
Original tin sign found in the tunnels !!





Right, the rest of the pics are in no particular order and are just random selections of the many taken down there during the visit !!








































































































Well there you have it !! You could literally spend days down here assuming that you have a decent torch, although all three of us did feel a bit rough when we left. Also the floors are absolutely caked with oil, fuel and God knows what other dodgy substances and the poor old tripod needed a steam clean to get most of it off. !!
The most memorable moment about being down there was scrabbling around in the darkness trying to position the tripod. Finding some level ground and looking up with the torch on to find that i had stopped literally 3 inches away from a hanging pipe that, had i gone any further, would have taken my eye out !!!


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 13, 2012)

looks fun great report thanks for sharing


----------



## mookster (Sep 13, 2012)

Great stuff....if you fancy a return you know where I am!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2012)

Enjoyed this report,great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Now thats my idea of a good day out! I'm well jealous of that one...


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 13, 2012)

Cracking 

Liking these a lot


----------



## shane.c (Sep 13, 2012)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing like a dirty tunnel! Cheers


----------



## night crawler (Sep 13, 2012)

Brilliant bit of work and superb photo's, did you find any cave spiders you like so much.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Sep 14, 2012)

As far as cellars go, this one is probably amongst the top!! When we were down, The Engineer said 'shh do you hear that' I noticed some torch lights and shouted , HELLO, THIS IS THE POLICE lol, only to find the 3 stooges

As said by anyone who has been here, it's worth many trips or a very long trip to get the best of it.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 14, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> As far as cellars go, this one is probably amongst the top!! When we were down, The Engineer said 'shh do you hear that' I noticed some torch lights and shouted , HELLO, THIS IS THE POLICE lol, only to find the 3 stooges



Well you needn't think you scared us pal .......................... MUCH !!!


----------



## johno23 (Sep 15, 2012)

Epic tunnelage,nice work guys


----------



## mookster (Sep 15, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> As said by anyone who has been here, it's worth many trips or a very long trip to get the best of it.



Agreed, I'm not usually one for underground stuff at all but it's one of my favourite places I've ever been, and I'm going back soon!


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 16, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> As far as cellars go, this one is probably amongst the top!! When we were down, The Engineer said 'shh do you hear that' I noticed some torch lights and shouted , HELLO, THIS IS THE POLICE lol, only to find the 3 stooges
> 
> As said by anyone who has been here, it's worth many trips or a very long trip to get the best of it.



Yeah - that was a bit of a brown trouser moment. Once we realised it was the West Midlands answer to Batman and Robin though,  we relaxed a bit and ended up having a great old Sunday. Ah..happy times
Godzy


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks like a lot of fun! I don't know anything about this place - was it a purpose built cellar? I guess there is / was another building above it?


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 16, 2012)

Above it was a huge factory. Underground is a bit bigger than a cellar though - probably covers about the same area as 3 or 4 football pitches Derelict UK did some pictures of what was left above ground if you check his post on it.


----------



## darbians (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks such an amazing place


----------



## Derelict-UK (Sep 16, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Yeah - that was a bit of a brown trouser moment. Once we realised it was the West Midlands answer to *Batman and Robin* though,  we relaxed a bit and ended up having a great old Sunday. Ah..happy times
> Godzy


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 17, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


>



" Derelict UK you look a right plonker !!"


----------



## meltdown (Sep 17, 2012)

Now that's what you call "contaminated".
Thanks.


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice explore great pictures Thanks


----------



## themousepolice (Sep 17, 2012)

brilliant Nige, you may have to guide me there one day


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very silly D-UK , but very funny! I think the Enge would look great in that costume though! I think we should probably stop there though, as the boss man might do us for going off topic!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Sep 18, 2012)

godzilla73 said:


> Very silly D-UK , but very funny! I think the Enge would look great in that costume though! I think we should probably stop there though, as the boss man might do us for going off topic!



If only I had a little more time, we could have gone like this to Poland lol, what would the locals think

Anyway back on topic lol


----------

